# Birthday  gift that would suck



## TallAdam85 (May 12, 2005)

Ok It is like 3 am and I am just looking at some sites and came across this one please check it out http://www.hollywoodiscalling.com/

Now the idea for the website is to have a so call star call and wish you a happy birthday live over the phone for 19.95 What a joke if some one was to get me this as a Gift I would no longer talk to them take a look at the stars please is there any people that are even B list


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2005)

I've seen this in the newspaper. Sheesh! A joke gift only.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (May 13, 2005)

Uh...Cindy Margolis can call me.  Really.  Anytime.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bammx2 (May 13, 2005)

Col.Wilma Deering;
mmmmmm....
That white lycra suit...........


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Col.Wilma Deering


 Oh yeah, that brings back memories...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 16, 2005)

Oh, man.  This site is really sad.  It's like the online version of Love Boat.


----------

